# Aster Locomotives



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

To many of you who are always looking for Aster Engines, look on www.ebay.de, you will find a lot of engines for sale, some at good price. There are some O.S. ENGINES too for sale in Ebay USA.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting site, but, not knowing German, what phrase do you search with? Garrett


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Just put the word Aster, and then choose preis: hochster zuerst which means list form highest price to lowest price. That way you will be able to see the list of Asters for sale.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I tried the terms 'Aster Fulgurex'
in the category 'Alle Kategorien'


Cheers


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Garry,
I don't know much German, either but with ebay.de you pick up phrases like "sobort kaufen" (buy it now, I think)


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all!  The lists are somewhat different and it is hard to tell where the seller will ship to.


Garrett


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting us all know about the locos.
I also know little German, but from the shipping area, it would appear that they will only ship to Germany.
I think!!!
If you are interested, you had better find a German speaking friend before you bid.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

For shipping, look for "Versand nach: Weltweit" (worldwide). "Versand nach: Deutschland" means they will only ship within Germany. You may also find "Versand nach: Europäische Union" meaning they will only ship within the European Union. Like a few others here apparently, pretty much all the German I know I picked up from Ebay.de! 

You can also paste the url for the item you're looking at into a translator like Babelfish to give you a better idea what you're looking at. If the seller will ship worldwide, you should also be able to save the item into "My Ebay" and then log into your local Ebay site to view it from there. The item description that the seller provided will still be in German, but all the standard multiple-choice form stuff should be translated for you.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Many will ship elsewhere if you ask first.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm looking v hard at the lovely older Japanese C57 locomotive. In Japan they are called 'Noble Lady' and with good reason; their graceful lines and evidence of power in action is more than words can express.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

What a remarkable selection of engines.  I'd never seen an Aster Mallard for sale under any circumstances.  How gorgeous!


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

the 'Mallard' looks nice but is not too clever running wise!


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I never even saw the Mallard for sale in this offering! Saw 4 or 5 for sale, but no Mallard.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony123,

I've seen Mallards run just fine. Here is a video of Barry Harper's Mallard running along side my Scotsman at Diamondhead about five years ago. The only problem was the Mallard did not have an axle pump, so Barry had to stop every few laps to pump water.


Here is the video. Decide for yourself...


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By tony23 on 04/13/2009 2:50 PM
the 'Mallard' looks nice but is not too clever running wise!
Tony,
I have an Aster Mallard and I would somewhat dissagree with your statement. I have found that the center cylinder with it's 40% cutoff is not too effective and I hope to rectify that soon. I have fitted an axle driven pump without having to modify anything other than installing a split eccentric and bypass valve. The secret is to drive it as JVR designed it to be driven with the regulator well open and notched up. (Gresley would have approved of that to). I would agree that it is not as powerfull as the later Aster A3 as I have found the limit to be about 12 coaches but with a little tweeking of the center valve gear arrangement it sould pull more.
Like all locomotives it has it's little quirks but as my 16 year old grandaughter can handle it for a couple of hours at a time it is just a matter of watch and learn.
Alan Wright


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. folks, I contacted the seller expressing an interest in a couple of the locos, but he never bothered to respond to my e-mails. Pretty sad that, as I wrote them in German too. Guess I can live a bit longer without them. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi TAC,

I didn't see these eBay items (not that I look every day). Where was the seller located?

To Tony 23 I would say that the Aster A4 is not an easy loco to build from a kit to get the best results. The technology has moved on in the last 25 years and models like the A3 and Castle are so much more reliable. But it can be done and they are fantastic if properly adjusted and maintained.

Andrew


----------



## Rod8711 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only problem I have found is the price you pay for buying engines etc like Aster is not only the premium purchase price but the whopping customs tax that you pay bring it into the country. I purchased 2 engines and I was hit with a heavy import tax plus I found it was a real hassle with communication with a non-English country. Also, very cautious when they don't accept paypal or visa, no guaranttes with money transfers; here today, gone tomorrow. I recently got an Aster LNER Scotsman this year in my home country I hasten to add, cracking engine!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Scotsman really is a "_*Cracking Engine*_".




Or try this...


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

No comment on whether Aster's are worth it -- that's all in the eye of the beholder. But be careful buying expensive stuff off of Ebay. I know of several people who got real "deals" on Aster engines, only to find out that neither the engine nor the "seller's" alleged address existed. And no, these transactions did not go thorugh Paypal, so there was no recourse. 

Apparently, even a 100% positive rating means little if either (a) it was created by making an number of small purchases or sales or (b) the malefactor has found a way to hijack someone else's user name. 

I have bought a number of small items, mostly parts, tools, books, and clockwork engines off Ebay, but (a) my purchases are too small to be worth setting up a fraudulent scheme, (b) too small to hurt me badly any way, and (c) always through Paypal. (and don't aske me about my wife and china!) I'm not saying don't hunt for that legendary Aster on Ebay, but take a real good look before you send a few thousand dollars/pounds/Euros or more off to a complete stranger, much less one on the other side of this continent or that ocean. I like just about everyone I've met face to face in the hobby, but the internet is real anonymous if you are trying to track down a scoundrel. 

See previous strings re: Ebay scams. 

And even an Aster can be a dog if it turns put out have been dropped, run to pieces or poorly assembled. 

At least this guy lists a telephone number: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aster-Hobby-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318 

Best regards, Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I notice that this seller has 'another' 'Mallard' on offer.........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

Starting price so far is 103 euros......[?!] 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Rod8711 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only problem I have found is the price you pay for buying engines etc like Aster is not only the premium purchase price but the whopping customs tax that you pay bring it into the country. I purchased 2 engines and I was hit with a heavy import tax plus I found it was a real hassle with communication with a non-English country. Also, very cautious when they don't accept paypal or visa. I recently got an Aster LNER Scotsman this year in my home country I hasten to add, cracking engine!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod8711 on 04/16/2009 5:53 PM
The only problem I have found is the price you pay for buying engines etc like Aster is not only the premium purchase price but the whopping customs tax that you pay bring it into the country. I purchased 2 engines and I was hit with a heavy import tax plus I found it was a real hassle with communication with a non-English country. Also, very cautious when they don't accept paypal or visa. I recently got an Aster LNER Scotsman this year in my home country I hasten to add, cracking engine! 



Dear Mr 8711 - Welcome to the forum! As for dealing with an non-English country, there is only ONE English country. All the others around are, well, not English, so to speak. Things are often made a mite difficult because so few of you guys there speak any language other than English - a problem easily solved either by speaking louder [if face to face] or writing larger, if writing.

Or so I'm told....









Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't be worried about any foreign language as Google has an excellent translation site. Go to:

http://translate.google.com/

Simply copy the text you want translated and paste it inot the translate box on the site. Then select the language of the original and the language you need.

If you want to reply in the original language, type your message/inquiry in the box and then reverse the translation process.

Regarding overseas purchases, insist on Paypal. Also, click on the transaction number beside the seller's user name. You will see the last transactions, including recent items sold or bought by the seller. Pay particular attention to the time the seller has been registered with Ebay. A seller who has been a member for several years and who has a very high/perfect rating should be o.k. Your ultimate recourse though is Paypal. Another thought would be to use your own credit card for the purchase and in the event of a problem, your credit card issuer may help as well [some have their own guaranty].

Good luck with the translation and transaction.

Will Lindley


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*From personal experience on international sales with Paypal. If the recipient claims he never received the item they can and will reverse the payment with little or no recourse on the sellers part.*


----------

